# long thin black bugs?!?!



## whittsgroogruxking

Two days ago we noticed long, thin, black bugs crawling on Groo. They don't look like fleas! We used a topical flea treatment on him yesterday morning and didn't see any bugs on him by the end of the night but then this morning I found a few crawling on him. I don't know what they are, they're not chiggers, bed bugs, they don't look like fleas (they're not jumping and we're not itching or infested), but they must be biting him because the poor little guy has been biting at himself and is not getting bald spots! I feel so bad, what can I do and what can they be? I've been placing money aside for his neuter and whatnot but I don't have quite enough money for a super-expensive vet appointment and treatment yet! HELP!!

Oh, when I googled the description of them "seed ticks" also came up but they don't look like them. Honestly, I couldn't find a picture that looked anything like it!


----------



## MakNLFi

Hmmmm that's strange I wonder what they are. Chloe had something similar on her the other day too, I only saw one though. It moved really fast and I assumed it was a flea but I wasn't for sure. I gave her a bath with a little bit of ecaplytus oil in the water and mixed in with the shampoo (if you try this keep it off her face) and I haven't seen any since.


----------



## foggy

I'm unsure what they are, but fleas do crawl when on a pup. I'd dip into the money you have set aside for his neuter and get him into a vet asap considering the amount of scratching and hair loss. Poor little guy. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Guess

That's odd!! Could you pluck one off him and put it in a bah or container and take it to vets and ask?

Good luck!


----------



## Ember

just a thought but could they be thrips (thunder flies)? 
i'm asking as Stottie just came in from the garden covered in them.
they're tiny, long, black bugs that are itchy when they crawl on you but harmless as they're plant eaters and not blood suckers.

a quick brush down gets rid of them out of Stottie's coat.


----------



## whittsgroogruxking

I used bio-spot on him and so far they're still on him. I was told that after 24 hours I can give him a bath and let the shampoo sit on him for 15 minutes and then rinse him off...has anyone else done this? I'm hesitant to use a flea shampoo because I don't know if the extra chemials will ovcer medicate him. 

He's jumping all over the place biting, I feel so bad for him!


----------



## Tanna

Did you check of the response for Ember, I bet they are these thunder flies? google them you'll get a picture. Hope this helps


----------



## LDMomma

I'd try to catch one in a jar and take it to the vet. Have you looked into low-cost alteration places in your area? You can usually find a spay/neuter for 50-75.


----------



## omguthrie

I would wash him right away in a dilute Dawn dishwashing detergent solution. Bio-spot is a really really nasty product that has been recalled several times due to it causing seizures and in some cases death in dogs and cats. 

It also doesn't really work to kill or repel fleas. I'm willing to bet what you're seeing are fleas. They are long bodies and do crawl while on dogs, not jump. 

Get that biospot off and if you want to use a spot on treatment go to the vets and get frontline, advantage or advantix. 

Check out http://www.biospotvictims.org/


----------



## skwerlylove

omguthrie said:


> I would wash him right away in a dilute Dawn dishwashing detergent solution. Bio-spot is a really really nasty product that has been recalled several times due to it causing seizures and in some cases death in dogs and cats.
> 
> It also doesn't really work to kill or repel fleas. I'm willing to bet what you're seeing are fleas. They are long bodies and do crawl while on dogs, not jump.
> 
> Get that biospot off and if you want to use a spot on treatment go to the vets and get frontline, advantage or advantix.
> 
> Check out http://www.biospotvictims.org/



I was just thinking this. My vet has a very strong opinion on not using biospot on your animals, just as a precaution. The other she doesn't recommend is promeris. I would see about getting either frontline, advantage, or advantix. I personally us advantix.

As far as the bugs go, I would try catching one in a jar or sandwich bag and stopping by the vet. Often they will identify that for you and tell you what you can do for your dog at home with no charge. I know that we do that at our clinic.


----------



## LDMomma

It's more than Bio-Spot. It's Hartz, Sergeant's and a few others. Scary stuff. Before I knew any better I bough some of the Hartz at Wal-Mart for Lily and Daisy. Luckily, I researched it before I actually applied it. I can't believe that the stores carry that crap. I also use Advantix.


----------



## foggy

omguthrie said:


> I would wash him right away in a dilute Dawn dishwashing detergent solution. Bio-spot is a really really nasty product that has been recalled several times due to it causing seizures and in some cases death in dogs and cats.


That's frightening.  

I would really get the pup to a vet, it really won't cost much for a visit and it sounds like it really needs attention, especially with the biting/bald spots. It'll help sort the problem right away and stop his itching, plus give you peace of mind. I would not use any more chemicals.


----------



## cherper

eww i'd take him to the vet asap.


----------



## omguthrie

It is frightening. Crazy to think that with all the problems these products are still on the shelves. Since Biospot is made to stay in the oils of the coat the only way to get it off is to use Dawn. Wash him really really well and keep an eye on him for any adverse reactions. See the link I posted. 

If in doubt get him to a vet.


----------



## cherper

what happened? what were they?


----------



## newfnshow715

Did you ever figure out what these bugs were? I have noticed a few of them on my floor. There are no bugs on the dog.


----------



## SuperMomX4

*Spay?*

How much does it generally cost to spay a chi pup? My previous two pups came to use already "fixed" so I haven't had to have it done before. Thanks.


----------



## svdreamer

Around here, to take her into a regular vets it would cost about $185 to $250 with no rabies shot and they come home that afternoon. I go through the SPCA, get a $20 off voucher from them, and my dogs get shipped to a low cost spay and neuter vet out of town. With the voucher, it comes to $67 and that includes the rabies shot, too. For male dogs, it's $47. And they keep them over night.


----------



## SuperMomX4

Thank you....and oops, I didn't mean to post here. I thought I started a new post.


----------



## newfnshow715

Did you ever figure out what the bugs were. I brought the bugs to the vet, but they said it was nothing that would be a parasite to the dog. That I should just call an exterminator. I use Glade pet deorderizer to spray the floor, and i noticed thats when the bugs usually come. Anyway, I wanted to know if you figured anything out.


----------



## Brodysmom

newfnshow715 said:


> Did you ever figure out what the bugs were. I brought the bugs to the vet, but they said it was nothing that would be a parasite to the dog. That I should just call an exterminator. I use Glade pet deorderizer to spray the floor, and i noticed thats when the bugs usually come. Anyway, I wanted to know if you figured anything out.


newfnshow - the thread you are responding to is over a year old. I doubt the original poster is still around. It sounds like you definitely need to call an exterminator. Why are you using pet deodorizer spray on your floors?


----------



## CHITheresa

can you take picture and post it?


----------



## newfnshow715

Brodysmom said:


> newfnshow - the thread you are responding to is over a year old. I doubt the original poster is still around. It sounds like you definitely need to call an exterminator. Why are you using pet deodorizer spray on your floors?


I will be calling one. I use the spray after I clean up the floor just to freshen it up. It might be linked though because I have only seen the bugs after using that spray I believe. It's this sort of spray 



 but for urine, made by Glade. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Aston123

I have also noticed the same thing on and I flea treated him yesterday and they're still there.


----------



## newfnshow715

I took the dog and the bug to the vet. He said it was not anything that would be a parasite to the dog. It wasn`t a flea or a tick or anything internal. Also, that it could just be from the climate. I live in TX.He suggested I have someone come spray and so I did. The vet bill was pretty large for this info. However, he said not to worry about the bugs. Maybe it is just a case of assuming it came from the dog.


----------

